# looking to buy skyline in near future!



## ldsolja4 (Mar 1, 2003)

Im saving up for a skyline... im about halfway there ( 15 grand). its in the bank and im thinkin about takin out a loan to conver the rest. Since i live in maryland id either have to have it shipped from cali or go pick it up. Motorex seems to be the only place that i know of that sells them. Can anyone help me out on what i need to do to get one and where the best place might be. Id really appreciate it thanks guys. 


Dominick


----------



## game_tip (Feb 17, 2003)

u can get a skyline at www.rbmotoring.com or www.omegaskylines.com (<----- iunno about this site, but they seem to sell skylines very cheap)


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Omega doesn't sell street legal Skylines...and thats what everyone really wants. It doesn't make sense to import the Skyline and leave it in your garage.

MotoRex is your ONLY authorized importer. You can buy from them or RBMotoring. These are your ONLY legitimate options. Other places claim they can get you a Skyline, but it will not be 100% road legal. You can go that route, but you take a serious chance of getting caught. Go legit.


----------



## ldsolja4 (Mar 1, 2003)

Yea Motorex seems to be the best but you gotta time it just right to get the skyline you want... or thats what it seems like. i called them the other day and told them i want a r33 gtr and they said it might be a while b4 they get one in. which is good in my case cuz im still waitin for the rest of the money hehe. if i can get one in the next 6 months or so ill be extremely happy. thanks


----------



## game_tip (Feb 17, 2003)

i saw a R32 V-SpecII the other day on ebay motors

and thanks for the info guys


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2003)

is it possible to find a street legal skyline anywhere? probably wont be able to afford one for about 4 or 5 years, but im set on getting one.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2003)

omega says it will cost 7-10k more to make it street legal.. so motorex isnt the only people in the game now.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

7-10 grand to make it legal.... on top of the Skyline.. importing... registration.... etc etc

Motorex.. thats it..
you can buy a Skyline and bring it to them.. or buy one from them... less work


----------



## JayHawk (Feb 4, 2003)

I guess until there are more companies selling imports in the US you will be a premium for all your vehicles. This situation was no different to what it was like in Australia many years ago. With only a couple of places to buy from, they charge what they want. It is only made worse as most people don't know what is actually involved in compliancing a vehicle. I don't know all the DOT requirements for the US, but in australia (where regulations are generally pretty strict), on most models there isn't a significant amount of work to be done. General things that are changed are lights, seat belts, tyres, fluids, emissions. Some earlier models required additional strengthening in the doors etc etc all for safety.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2003)

go with motorex you wont be dissapointed


----------



## R32GTRinMD (Feb 17, 2003)

if you are serious about getting a skyline - talk to the guys over at RB motoring - i had a great experience with them and would highly recommend them to anyone... :thumbup:


----------

